# Texas Shark Rodeo



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

Anyone on here plan on precipitating in the Texas Shark Rodeo this year? It is a free event last most of the year, it helps collect data on shark populations and movements. It also can be a little competitive. Go to Texassharkrodeo.com sign up get a team together and get out there and start catching, tagging and releasing some sharks. Also visit the Facebook page and hit like, share it and let's continue the conservation of sharks.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

http://texassharkrodeo.com/ This sounds like a winner, I'm in.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Better find a team quick. There's already 47 teams signed up.


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

47 already!!! Dang!!! I am looking forward to this, gives me a chance to improve on my Sharkathon skills!! Haha like I need it!!!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Glad to see this tourney back in action! Had a blast over the years fishing bums old rodeo, and there's already twice the teams then before. Ought to be some pretty stiff competition ! Good luck to all. RUSTY HOOKERS in da house!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

There are 53 teams now. Is there gonna be a limit?


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

Man I'd love to fish this!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> There are 53 teams now. Is there gonna be a limit?


I doubt if they would limit the number of teams but the deadline to get a team signed up is Apr 20th. Also, it officially starts this Fri 3/21, so if you get your team materials in time, you can start getting points this week.


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Glad to see this tourney back in action! Had a blast over the years fishing bums old rodeo, and there's already twice the teams then before. Ought to be some pretty stiff competition ! Good luck to all. RUSTY HOOKERS in da house!


JOHNNYREB!
Give those Rockstars a run for their money brother!

I am beyond excited about this tournament!

TIP: The organizers of this tournament are super nice people who welcome any and all questions you have about the tournament. I wouldn't hesitate at all to contact them with a question. Confirming anything you hear by visiting the website would also be a very good idea.

Good Luck Yall!!!!


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

Goodluck


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like a pretty cool tournament. I'll be rep'n Team KeepItReel. Good luck fellas.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Team Hardhead Mafia coming at yall! Should be a fun tournament!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

FishingFanatic96 said:


> Team Hardhead Mafia coming at yall! Should be a fun tournament!


Looks like you guys are on the board already. Nice.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

WHAT said:


> Looks like you guys are on the board already. Nice.


We should be, we caught 4 sharks last weekend. Where are you seeing the board cause the standing on the website are not showing up on my computer?


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

FishingFanatic96 said:


> We should be, we caught 4 sharks last weekend. Where are you seeing the board cause the standing on the website are not showing up on my computer?


Cody posted yall's catches on Corpus Fishing. I didnt see it on the actual site.


----------



## DROOPYVERMIN (Aug 26, 2013)

We signed up we are big boy shark hunters. Now time to go fishing!!!


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Just Bitten Shark Fishing Team is in!!!! Like normal, we're already behind.


----------

